
SpaceX Starlink Mission: Livefeed - kjhughes
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AfbIMknNWks&feature=youtu.be
======
kjhughes
This is the live feed for the 2230 EDT scheduled liftoff of a two-stage SpaceX
Falcon 9 rocket carrying the first 60 satellites of the Starlink Internet-
satellite constellation.

Read more here: [https://www.space.com/spacex-starlink-internet-satellite-
lau...](https://www.space.com/spacex-starlink-internet-satellite-launch-
today.html)

See SpaceX Twitter feed for updates:
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX](https://twitter.com/SpaceX)

Update: Success! Satellites are deploying:
[https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1131765246664646657?s=09](https://twitter.com/SpaceX/status/1131765246664646657?s=09)

